# Memorial is finished.....



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The thread is posted on the main board with pictures.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=271281


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you tell me where this is? I would love to go see it. They did such a wonderful job!! Please thank them!! I would like to take some pics to send to my son. I think he would enjoy seeing them and knowing the support they are still getting!! 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Linda, the Memorial is located in Dickinson on Hwy. 3 just south of FM 517. Parking is right off Hwy. 3 on 45th Street. Hope it helps and let me know if you have any other questions. Here is a link to a map of the area.

Memorial Location


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Got it..thanks!! I'll go down there soon to see it!! Can't wait.


----------

